# He Who Must Not Be Named is still pissing on this forum...



## Maestro (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi.

I Googled ww2aircraft.net and guess what came out...

Aviation Forum - Avoid ww2aircraft.net

Quote from his post...



> I've joined this site because I've had it with another aviation site, at ww2aircraft.net. At first I thought the site was great, but it turned out that some of the moderators act like hair-triggered primadonnas up to and including ridiculing you for your suspension by another moderator, when they know full well that at that point you can no longer respond to their ridicule (very unprofessional). If you say anything that goes against them, boom, you're suspended without any real explanation. I fully realise that forums have to have rules, and that posters are expected to abide by them, but if you're suspended without even a warning and without being told why you're suspended, it's hard to stop doing something when you don't even know what that something is. At any rate, for what it's worth, I cannot recommend this site, unless you're certain you'll never say anything that could possibly be considered controversial by their rather touchy moderators. I certainly hope that the moderators at this site are a little, well, more moderate and forgiving if someone innocently oversteps the bounds. I hope I haven't overstepped the bounds with this post! If I have, please tell me and I'll gladly mend my evil ways.



Sheesh...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ccheese (Sep 6, 2008)

FBJ banned him in July. Don't remember why, but I'm sue Joe had a
very good reason.

Charles


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 6, 2008)

All I can say is this, you will never please everyone and frankly he hasnt learned anything either. He just drew attention to himself on a new forum that he could be trouble for them. Better to stay low and make a reputation for yourself then to brag or whine that you got kicked off a message board.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 6, 2008)

Good riddance, I say, I'm just annoyed that he can P!ss on this site and we have no right of reply....or do we?


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 6, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Good riddance, I say, I'm just annoyed that he can P!ss on this site and we have no right of reply....or do we?



Personally Im going to ignore it. Last thing I want to see is a war between message boards on some idiot that got banned and stick to what I love best besides my family and thats aircraft.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 6, 2008)

Well I guess there's nothing to do...Then the next poster said he was going to join but now he has second thoughts


----------



## javlin (Sep 6, 2008)

B-17engineer said:


> Well I guess there's nothing to do...Then the next poster said he was going to join but now he has second thoughts




Not every forum is for every poster it's a big world out there and everyone finally finds there little niche'


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 6, 2008)

Voldemort!

In all seriousness, don't f*ck around, and you won't have a problem. Hell, I haven't been banned yet, so there's hope for us all!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 6, 2008)

javlin said:


> Not every forum is for every poster it's a big world out there and everyone finally finds there little niche'



Amen. The internet is a big place. However, sometimes egos are larger.


----------



## mkloby (Sep 6, 2008)

Funny the panties are in such a bunch over the incident it requires "venting" on other forums


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 6, 2008)

Well, I know that as far as membership goes, I'm pretty much a FNG, but I've frequented this site as a guest for years...

I can't think of any time I ever saw a mod do anything undeserved.

This site has one of the best all around groups of folks I've seen and they seem to have little room for BS, and that may the issue that "some people" have a problem with.

Not sure what 2 cents is worth these days with inflation and all, but there ya' have it...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2008)

Micdrow said:


> Personally Im going to ignore it. Last thing I want to see is a war between message boards on some idiot that got banned and stick to what I love best besides my family and thats aircraft.



Yep. point taken Paul, you're right.....back to what we love!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Amen. The internet is a big place. However, sometimes egos are larger.




I'm with Matt.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 7, 2008)

B-17engineer said:


> Well I guess there's nothing to do...Then the next poster said he was going to join but now he has second thoughts



Well, he became a member anyway. I saw aerosup posting here. Who is this "He who must not be named" anyway?


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, I took a different road guys.... Check that thread again and see my reply....


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 7, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Well, I took a different road guys.... Check that thread again and see my reply....



Remind me never to piss you off Dan!!!!  Then again us squids have to stick together.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2008)

He's going down in flames...!

True! Dan's arm is W-A-A-Y-Y longer and more scary then long arm of the Justice!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice


----------



## evangilder (Sep 7, 2008)

Badda bing badda bang badda BOOM. Some people get what they deserve.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2008)

Tell me about it Eric...I can almost see Dan's arm stretching out from this nutsacks screen, grab him and pull him in...*shiver*


----------



## evangilder (Sep 7, 2008)

Just crack the can o' whupass, give him a little whiff of it. That sends 99% of these turds running home to mommy.


----------



## Heinz (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow some serious issues with that bloke. Don't like don't hang around, pretty simple imo.


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hehehe...

But what he posted was unacceptable. He says that kind of stuff, then tris to pin it on YOU for banning him for nothing?


----------



## evangilder (Sep 7, 2008)

Having been around message boards for a number of years, a troll is a troll, and they are usually pretty easy to spot. If someone came on here and spouted off about another message board banning him for now reason, etc, that would be a red flag for me that he is probably a sniveling ne'er-do-well that we want to get weeded out quick. Dan is the master of smelling that out and will usually mop the floor with them in a few posts.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah....I like his way of mopping the floor, it's always spit and polish....nice and shiny, isn't it?


----------



## Njaco (Sep 7, 2008)

I would rather be on a board that has some discipline and modicum of moral behaviour than flat out anarchy as I've seen on other boards. 

And this is the most active board out there. I'm on a few where response time between posts is sometimes weeks. Not my style.

This place is the best there is.


----------



## Heinz (Sep 7, 2008)

This is a greaet forum for its members, banter and turn over rate. The only other forum Im really a major member on is a musicians site (that still is the fastest moving forum i've seen) and again thats mostly for the personalities of the members. if people who are serious and take the time with this and other forums can be extremely rewarding, has been for me. So cheers to the mods who help this place run so smoothly.


----------



## Henk (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice, you got him with his own game Dan.


----------



## Freebird (Sep 7, 2008)

Maestro said:


> Hi.
> 
> I Googled ww2aircraft.net and guess what came out..
> 
> Sheesh...



Good work Maestro!

Google pops out all kinds of interesting things...


----------



## Erich (Sep 7, 2008)

I see Dan was using his subtleties again .........

Rippin it up man !


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 7, 2008)

I think I was rather polite on that other board explaining this meatballs ignorance.... Lets see if theres gonna be a response from their Mods...


----------



## Erich (Sep 7, 2008)

Last night I was buzzing through that site and still do not really understand what it's strong point(s) are or is...... ? I did understand years ago that this was suppose to be the grandfather of all internet aviation ratings systems but think now a days really who cares.........


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 7, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> .... Lets see if theres gonna be a response from their Mods...



It'll be interesting to see what thier reaction is...

lmao


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2008)

At least "He Who Must Not Be Named" is soiling his knickers, thinking that he'd get away with it in another forum....I can almost smell his fear! 


*Dan*=Prosecutor, Jury, Judge and Executioner....!


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 7, 2008)

U guys are too much... 

I suppose I have REALLY earned this award, rather than in Panama....


----------



## Njaco (Sep 7, 2008)

I thought "He Who Must Not Be Named" was another unsavory charcter. Wasn't this "He Who Shall be Slightly Mentioned If At All"?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2008)

Trying to get to the post again to see if there's anu replies, but I only get "The page cannot be displayed".....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2008)

^same


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2008)

Did Dan hit them that hard that they had to close down...?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2008)

Now that would be funny!


----------



## Negative Creep (Sep 7, 2008)

I'd say this forum is strict but fair. I've been here long enough to know that certain things I couldn't get away with posting things on here that I could on other forums. Goes with the territory really, I know the average user is older and more conservative than me so post accordingly


----------



## Clave (Sep 7, 2008)

It's not a hard concept to grasp: 
If you start being stupid and annoying, you get punished.


----------



## Freebird (Sep 7, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> I think I was rather polite on that other board explaining this meatballs ignorance.... Lets see if theres gonna be a response from their Mods...




The response? 

LES IS PISSED!!!!! RUN AND HIDE!!! AAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 7, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Well, I took a different road guys.... Check that thread again and see my reply....




I tried Dan, and you can't get there from here. Did they delete his post ?

Charles


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 7, 2008)

Thier whole server is down.


----------



## Freebird (Sep 7, 2008)

ccheese said:


> I tried Dan, and you can't get there from here. Did they delete his post ?
> 
> Charles







GrauGeist said:


> Thier whole server is down.



There's some people it don't pay to f**k with....


----------



## Njaco (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## Matt308 (Sep 7, 2008)

I give up. Which dirt bag is this? I came into the game late and now the URL link is kaput. Who is this guy??


----------



## Freefalling (Sep 8, 2008)

I have no dog in this fight and am the new guy, but I wanted to say that in bumping around the archives your staff does a very good job at keeping the inmates from running the asylum.  I moderate a forum and know how challenging it can be to deal with the less social and intellectual members of society, those that can't have a difference of opinion without making it personal. I've seen good boards, bad boards, old BBS', the somewhat newer usenet newsgroups.... and you folks do a very good job. Oh, the collective knowledge of history here makes me feel like I'm 5 again. You've done well.

Back to lurking.

Take care.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 8, 2008)

Well I just went over and checked it out again...and your new best friend has posted a response Dan...check it out!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 8, 2008)

Learstang was a wannbe idiot who probably had blisters on his palms from playing Il2 and doing "other" things.


----------



## Becca (Sep 8, 2008)

DAMNIT!! I went and gave my 2 cents and posted as LES! 

I want my money back.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 8, 2008)

He and Lunatic shouold meet and marry - they'll make a great couple!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2008)

King and Queen of the meatballs!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 8, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> DAMNIT!! I went and gave my 2 cents and posted as LES!
> 
> I want my money back.



  Go get 'em Becca!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 8, 2008)

Bring the F-I-S-H!


----------



## Becca (Sep 8, 2008)

wouldn't waste a decent fish on that dipsh*t.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry...


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 8, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> He and Lunatic shouold meet and marry - they'll make a great couple!



Now that's a match made in, uhhh, California!!!!


----------



## wilbur1 (Sep 8, 2008)

This guy is a putz


----------



## Freebird (Sep 8, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> I give up. Which dirt bag is this? I came into the game late and now the URL link is kaput. Who is this guy??




Learstang


I think you told him to chill for a week and leave the personal attacks out. Seems like he didn't come back....


----------



## Freebird (Sep 8, 2008)

ccheese said:


> I tried Dan, and you can't get there from here. Did they delete his post ?
> 
> Charles





Matt308 said:


> I give up. Which dirt bag is this? I came into the game late and now the URL link is kaput. Who is this guy??



The link is back up now




Learstang said:


> Joined on 07-30-2008
> 
> Avoid ww2aircraft.net
> I've joined this site because I've had it with another aviation site, at ww2aircraft.net. At first I thought the site was great, but it turned out that some of the moderators act like hair-triggered primadonnas up to and including ridiculing you for your suspension by another moderator, when they know full well that at that point you can no longer respond to their ridicule (very unprofessional). If you say anything that goes against them, boom, you're suspended without any real explanation. I fully realise that forums have to have rules, and that posters are expected to abide by them, but if you're suspended without even a warning and without being told why you're suspended, it's hard to stop doing something when you don't even know what that something is. At any rate, for what it's worth, I cannot recommend this site, unless you're certain you'll never say anything that could possibly be considered controversial by their rather touchy moderators. I certainly hope that the moderators at this site are a little, well, more moderate and forgiving if someone innocently oversteps the bounds. I hope I haven't overstepped the bounds with this post! If I have, please tell me and I'll gladly mend my evil ways.





aerosup said:


> Re: Avoid ww2aircraft.net
> Reply Quote
> I am planning to join that forum.. because I am currently looking for some aviation or aircraft forum..
> but, because of what you've said.. I am having a second thought.. thanks..


 



LesOfPrimus said:


> Joined on 09-07-2008
> 
> Posts 2
> 
> ...


 


Just in case the link goes down again...


----------



## Freebird (Sep 8, 2008)

Learstang said:


> Re: Avoid ww2aircraft.net
> Reply Quote
> Thank you, LesOfPrimus (or should I say Minister of Whoopass?) for your kind response to my posting. I am so gratified that you have nothing better in your life to do than track me down to this aviation forum and post your mighty, awe-inspiring response. I am honoured. I do feel I have to respond to your posting, however. In regards to what I wrote in response to Mr. Brunner’s post on ww2aircraft.net, I will admit that bringing up the brave, but tragic uprising of the Home Army in Warsaw was over the line, especially to a Pole. My response, poorly done in this regard, was to try and point out the very possible bias of Mr. Brunner to anything Soviet. This bias, based on what the Soviets did to Poland (the stab in the back in 1939, the Katyn Wood massacre, the massacre of the Home Army, and 45 or so years of repressive Soviet domination), is certainly understandable, but should not colour one’s analysis of an aeroplane. If a Japanese had pointed out the shortcomings of the B-29, real or imagined, he might also have been called out for his possible bias. This is what I was trying to do, although I should have done it in a less offensive and possibly insulting manner. I will give you this point. I do find it interesting, however, that if this original post were so insulting and beyond the pale that no one called me out for it at the time, not Mr. Brunner nor you nor any of the other moderators. I was not banned until I had responded to a publicly posted personal attack against me by Flyboyj, one of www2aircraft.net’s moderators. His nasty attack against me, repeated below in its entirety, was posted after I was suspended for allegedly breaching the forum rules, although the exact nature of that breach was never made known to me. One of those rules stated something about “personal attacks against forum members”. Please read Flybloyj’s response below and see if it didn’t violate the very rules I was accused of violating:
> 
> ...


 




Les' Bride said:


> Re: Avoid ww2aircraft.net
> Reply Quote
> Wow..THAT was it? You walk into someone elses house and start insulting the members and get upset when they find offense?? Do you think MAYBE they, by not mentioning the personal slight..the first time were excuting some form of 'manners'...slipping you some rope and seeing where you'd go with it??? OBVIOUSLY hanging yourself in the process. You seemingly went from insulting a man from Poland to insulting a moderator.
> 
> ...


 





Learstang said:


> I don't get upset, dingus, I get even. You talk about manners - it might also have been considered good manners to let me know exactly what it was that got me suspended, but it seems your "manners" only go so far. In America, the accused is supposed to know exactly what he or she is being accused of. As far as insulting a moderator, so what? It doesn't seem like that's a very hard thing to do. My whole point with my first post to this site was the moderators at ww2aircraft.net are hair-triggered jerks with delusion of godhood, and your posts prove that point in spades. You spent two months tracking me down to this site so you could personally insult me. Get a life!


 
...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 8, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> I give up. Which dirt bag is this? I came into the game late and now the URL link is kaput. Who is this guy??




The link is working, Matt. You need to check it out...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Sep 8, 2008)

I think we have spend to much time on this guy already. Lets start talking a/c again...


----------



## Erich (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't get upset I get even............

that says it all, agree with Marcel drop this bucket of S**t and back onto the ww2A/C. the slime will get banned on the avitop site in time for whatever reasons it is good for


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 8, 2008)

I agree guys.....we are W-A-A-Y-Y-Y better and bigger men than this....8)


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 8, 2008)

Good Lord what a loser.

He's been a member of this other forum since the day he was banned in July. And to date he has 4 posts total. All in the "I hate wwIIaircraft.net" thread. Valuable member he is.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 8, 2008)

Learstang Lunatic - a match made in moronic bliss.....


----------



## evangilder (Sep 8, 2008)

All I can say is OY! So every one of his posts on avitop are all to badmouth this site? Hmmm, does someone have issues?


----------



## parsifal (Sep 9, 2008)

Suggest that you guys not give this guy any more power than he already has, He wants you to read his posts. he wants you rect to his taunts. ignore him. He will be forgotten quicker if you do that.

You cant control what happens on other websites, and talking about it only gives him a defacto soap box in this place as well. he is controlling us without even talking to us


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 9, 2008)

Ive already forgotten about this moron and will have nothing else to say to his sorry ass....


----------



## Njaco (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey, did you guys know we could have beat Sputnik to space by a year if the Gov. had let von Braun use his Jupiter rocket?


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 9, 2008)

freebird said:


> Learstang
> 
> 
> I think you told him to chill for a week and leave the personal attacks out. Seems like he didn't come back....



You are thinking of Kruska. As I recall, warned Learstang, but FlyboyJ just pulled the trigger when he went after the mods.

And you would be suprised how many idiots get banned in a given month if you don't surf the whole site constantly. That's why I was asking whom it was. I looked and there were at least 6-8 people banned in our archives before I gave up looking. Most are spammers though.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 9, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Ive already forgotten about this moron and will have nothing else to say to his sorry ass....



And I agree Les. Let's wrap this up.

Thread closed. And forgotten.


----------

